# Exxxxxxcellent



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Received a thoughtful pyrotechnic package from @BillH
We may have to keep our eye out for this guy. 
Lots of nice looking sticks, none that I've had before. Looking forward to these. 
Thanks, Bro.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice.. Is that a velvet rat I see..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Exxxxxxcellent indeed!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great selection. Well done !


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great hit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!! That velvet rat ... You lucky.. Me jealous. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Awesome hit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Fantastic package there. Velvet Rat for the win


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That's Dam Awesome!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH (Apr 30, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Lots of nice looking sticks, none that I've had before.


Good! Exactly what I was going for. Hope you enjoy 'em man.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn, @BillH for the knockout!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Those are some great sticks. Enjoy them Jack.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well done Bill!


----------



## BillH (Apr 30, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn, @BillH for the knockout!


You're on the list too strange. Rondo was the first puffer to make a funny to me on here, you're getting one, a few other puffers are getting packs whenever I get em pulled together.

I sent one to Piper a couple days before I bombed up Rondo... if only I could afford it, all y'all (lol) would get one.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

BillH said:


> You're on the list too strange. Rondo was the first puffer to make a funny to me on here, you're getting one, a few other puffers are getting packs whenever I get em pulled together.
> 
> I sent one to Piper a couple days before I bombed up Rondo... if only I could afford it, all y'all (lol) would get one.


I got scorched by BillH too. He's rapidly becoming the Ted Kaczinski of Puff.com!


----------

